# The "Blue Mine" - March 2020 (permission visit)



## Newage (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi All

This was another permission visit and I was helped with access by two of the local mine explorers, I`m sorry but I can`t give the location or the real name of the mine.

Access was via a series of ladders leading down 160+ feet.
Getting wet walking through waterfalls the further in and down you go the colour changes from Yellow to the Blue of the copper minerals leaching through the walls.

I have to say it`s a stunning sight to see - a true wonder.

The mine also dates back to the 1800`s it might be even older but who knows.

The wet bit - half way in.






As you head further and further in and down the colours change from yellow to blue.





Then down another set of ladders and you get to this - 
(These pictures are not edited in Photoshop the colour on screen is the actual colour)





















The last shot is the guys who helped - time for an arty shot.






Right that will do, thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## cogito (Apr 7, 2021)

Mmm, copper sulphate.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Apr 8, 2021)

That’s beautiful!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 8, 2021)

Thats really nice, it certainly is blue


----------



## Down and beyond (Sep 2, 2021)

I like this !! I have a rough idea of the place I suspect this is at ! I must say a cracking collection of images !


----------



## Newage (Sep 3, 2021)

Down and beyond said:


> I like this !! I have a rough idea of the place I suspect this is at ! I must say a cracking collection of images !


It’s properly on private land, the entrance in behind a shed building on a farm. I can’t even remember where it’s close too, that week was mental with all the driving and explorin.

cheers Newage


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 3, 2021)

Newage said:


> It’s properly on private land, the entrance in behind a shed building on a farm. I can’t even remember where it’s close too, that week was mental with all the driving and explorin.
> 
> cheers Newage


dont worry its easy to find, especially as @Down and beyond spends most his life sniffing out stuff like this lol


----------



## dokessel (Sep 4, 2021)

Amazing colour


----------



## night crawler (Sep 5, 2021)

Amazing colours in that mine, not sure it's something I'd do now, Did Fluffy go with you?


----------



## Hopeyouguessmyname (Sep 6, 2021)

Wowzers - very nice


----------

